
Layoffs at Code42 (makers of CrashPlan) - akulbe
https://twitter.com/_sabeek/status/1083061615770128385
======
vintagedave
I have an open support request with Crashplan right now. After confirming my
subscription in September, in October they deleted my account - and data.

And the original hard disk was broken and I was trying to restore.

These layoffs come a couple of years after they transitioned from being a
backup company for everyone, to "enterprise" only. With that has come a huge
drop in customer care. I can't see layoffs improving the company's customer
support or services.

~~~
akulbe
Nope. I'm leaving too.

